# Is it possible to have rising hcg levels - then no heartbeat at 1st scan?



## annie66

Hi, I hope you can advise me please.

I had a bfp last week which we are over the moon about - but after so many attempts (and at 45 and a half!) I keep expecting to find that it's all over before I even get used to the idea of being pregnant!

I hate to sound like a doom merchant, but I can't believe my luck really!

So, I will be 5 wks tomorrow, but really don't want to tell family and friends until we've seen a heartbeat (please God) at the 1st scan, hopefully next week.

My hcg level at 18 days past ec was 887. Then 2 days later it was 2138.  I will go to my GP for another hcg tomorrow and hopefully be referred for my scan.

Is it possible that my hcg could have risen again tomorrow, and continue to do so, but still find no heartbeat ?  Or is there some guarantee that a rising hcg means things are ok?

It's just that we've got a couple of family gatherings over the next week which would be an ideal time to tell people our news, but I don't want to do that on the strength of rising hcg levels if it could still all come tumbling down at the first scan and upset so many more people!

Sorry if you think I'm nuts, but hate keeping things from our family and friends ( who don't even know we've been for IVF).  Really want to 'come clean' and tell everyone!

Many thanks for reading my ramblings

Love Annie xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

Congratulations!!!

The hcg levels that you have had done are excellent so far, so things sound good.  If there was something like a blighted ovum or an ectopic pregnancy, the levels wouldn't normally increase at that rate, although this isn't set in stone.  Try not to focus on what might go wrong, as it won't help anything, although I know that it is easy to say, as at this stage you probably still can't ever imagine actually having a bump and a real live baby being in there!

Everything sounds great so far, just take each day at a time and try to relax,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## annie66

Thanks Emilycaitlin!

I think you just summed up my feelings exactly.  I can't really imaging having the bump or the baby!  I'm trying so hard to be positive but I'm scared of a big let down!  

I've had a few af type pains in the tum today so I'll mention this to my GP tomorrow and hopefully sort out an appointment at the matty.

Thanks for the info about the hcg, it's really what I needed to hear.  I'll let you know how I get on.

Your reply is much appreciated

Annie xx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

How did today go?


----------



## annie66

Hi, 

went to the Docs and he took a blood sample, hoping to get the hcg result tomorrow.

The Receptionist called the Maternity Hospital to make an appointment for me but they said they wanted to wait and see what the result of this test is before they arrange a scan as they want to get the timing right. They said it's no good causing me stress by having the scan too early and not being able to detect anything!

I did find that a bit odd, as when I finished my last ICSI I called the same Mat Hosp and asked could they do a hcg test and they said they didn't do that.  So long as I had a positive hpt then I should call and make an appointment for a first scan!?  So conflicting info there, but not to worry, they said they wouldn't have a problem fitting me in next week which I'm really relieved about as we go on hols at the end of next week and I couldn't cope with another 2 weeks of not knowing what was going on! 

So I'll let you know as soon as I get this result if thats ok?  Thanks for asking though, it's very reassuring to know you're out there.

Annie x


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

They are right in saying to wait, although it is awful thinking of even waiting two days, never mind any amount of weeks to have the scan, if you had it, and they couldn't confirm that everything is ok, because they couldn't see anything, they would probably make you wait for another week, which would feel even worse.

I'm sure when you have the scan there will be a little tiny heart pulsing away in there, saying hello!!

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## annie66

Hi Emilycaitlin,

Thanks again for the reassurance.  It's amazing how much pressure you can take away with a few words of experience,  you've made me feel much better.

Quick update, DH nipped round to the surgery for a sample pot for me this am as I've had a bit of discomfort and not sure if I've got a bit of a UTI.  Also still having heavy type pain and got a shock this morning when I saw a bit of bright red blood on the tip of the applicator when I inserted the crinone pessary!

But no sooner had he got back than the surgery called to say my hcg result was back and was 10,198 (24 dpo) and I have an appointment for a scan on Friday morning!!!  (Didn't realise it was an internal scan!)

So feeling a bit down with the pain and the blood and the ? uti, but over the moon about the hcg and the speedy appointment!  I'm terrified of it all going wrong in a matter of hours since the blood test yesterday.  I know I'm probably overreacting, but not getting out of bed today if I can help it!

Thanks again Emilycaitlin, will keep you posted if you don mind ? xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Of course I don't mind!!!!  There would be trouble if you didn't keep me posted!    

I'm away from Friday morning for a week, so don't be offended if I don't reply for a while, but I will make sure I find out what's happened.  I'm sure everything will be fine, your hormones are certainly keeping it well bedded in !  

Thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## annie66

Thanks Emilycaitlin,

have a lovely week away x


----------

